# Un-subscribing to posts



## lindatooo (Jul 9, 2005)

I looked around the User CP but nowhere did I find a way to NOT subscribe to a thread when I post to it.  Is there a way?

Thanks,  2


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2005)

Go back to user CP - underneath each and every thread is a *subscribe / unsubscribe* link. You need to unsubscribe for each thread. Hope this helps!


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you so much!  Then before I log out I need to go there and unsubscribe to the threads I posted in?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 10, 2005)

If you don't want to get them at all linda you can go to Quick Links - edit options - second big box down, then the second little box in that box and select from the pull-down menu Do Not Subscribe - but if you want to see in your User CP the threads that you have posted in or started just select No E-Mail Notification instead - then you can still see them in your User CP.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, elf.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 10, 2005)

...welcome


----------

